# 120H Angel Tank



## mikeecht (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just set up my 120H this weekend......it is 60" x 26" x 18".

I have Pressurized CO2 with Milwalkee Controller, BML LED fixture 5 foot fixture + 36" x 2 T5HO fixture on back right.

Substrate is top soil/sand mix capped with Pool Filter Sand....I ran out and I am planning to add another .5-1 inch across everything as current cap is fairly thin.

Plants are Needle Leaf Java Fern, Crypt Wendtti, Crypt balansae or Spiralis, Amazon Sword, Jungle Val and Baby tears?

Fish are 6 Angels, 2 EB Acara, Trio Apisto Caucatioudes, 2 Yoyo loaches and 3 Farlowella Catfish. I plan to add a large school of Neons, once things stabilize.

Filteration currently is a Fluval 206 and a Double Biowheel HOB. Hoping to get rid of the HOB with another canister filter of some type.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice tank


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like a nice start. What are you using for lighting.

Noticed that big empty space under this tank. Will that tank which was next to this one fit in that space? Or do you have something else planned for that space.


----------



## mikeecht (Feb 27, 2012)

My light is a BuildmyLED 5 foot Nature Style 6500k light and a couple of zoomed T5HO bulbs.

I plan to box in the base so that you can't see the junk below


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

purty


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice, please post photos when it grows in. I love to see angelfish with plenty of space instead of cramped in tanks too small for them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I like it !
One of my favorite FW species, too.
They should grow nice and big in that tank. Be sure to feed them lots of live food.
I had some in my 75 that got big enough to eat my Cardinals.

Are those Koi or Golden Angels?


----------



## mikeecht (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is a short video showing all my Neons. The algae bloom has started and my cleanup crew is not yet in place (besides the 3 farlowella cats). I will be adding 1 Albino BN Pleco, 10-15 ottos and 2 siamese algae eaters. I think I'm going to need to upgrade my filtration quickly. Luckily all my ammonia and nitrite are still reading zero, although my nitrates are creeping up.... Might add some stem plants in the meantime to help keep the algae/nitrates down. Otherwise my weekly 33% water change is it.


----------



## mikeecht (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh and Newt, they are Koi Angels from http://www.angelsplus.com/


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If/when those Angels get big they may be able to gobble your Neons.

I had that problem with a silver Angelfish and it was eating my Cardinals.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikeecht (Feb 27, 2012)

I turned off the t5ho and turned down the LEDs to help combat the algae. Unfortunately the tight schooling behavior of the neons is harder and harder to come by. There are so many that the other inhabitants completely ignore them and now that they are comfortable, they just spread out most of the time.


----------



## BBogdan (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice tank and beatiful Angels.
it seems that your neons are feeling pretty well in there , safety in numbers does matter.


----------

